
NASA Graphics Standards Manual 1976 [pdf] - Kaibeezy
https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/atoms/files/nasa_graphics_manual_nhb_1430-2_jan_1976.pdf
======
Kaibeezy
The worm has returned!

